# RS-RK3 hub. Where to buy?



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

I'm looking for a Sturmey-Archer RS-RK3 hub. It's the 3 speed with the rotary changer, not the old chain through the end of the axle type (which I already have).

The UK importer doesn't bring them in, and I can't find them in any on-line stores in the EU.

Anyone know where I can get one?


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

Still looking.

S-A haven't replied to my email.

Have now fitted an Alfine, but I'd still sooner have a 3 speed, so if anyone spots there, let me know. Thanks


----------



## gorman2040 (Oct 23, 2014)

I had a small conversation with S-A that I will post soon but I've only heard of the 5 speed C50 using this system. They said current production goes to bike manufacturer. OEM will be dealt afterward.


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

Thanks.

The 3 speed is in their online catalogue. I particularly want the 3 speed because I want the light weight and I don't need a heap of gears (usually ride singlespeed).


----------



## gorman2040 (Oct 23, 2014)

Velobike said:


> Thanks.
> 
> The 3 speed is in their online catalogue. I particularly want the 3 speed because I want the light weight and I don't need a heap of gears (usually ride singlespeed).


You are right ! As for the weight, I think if you add rotor and caliper you will have the same weight as the drum brake version.

On what bike are you going to put it ?


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

Probably this one. It currently has an Alfine 8.



But I'd probably also put one on my 1x1 for when I want to ride it to a trail. A rotary change plus a drum brake would be a big plus. (I use drum brakes on my 1x1)


----------



## gorman2040 (Oct 23, 2014)

Nice bike. Are you not happy with the Alfine ?

Totally agree with you drum brakes are great. I tried coaster brake for some time but it is happen to be dangerous when you need to jump.

Would love to see SA making a 90mm front drum with 135mm OLD for fatties.


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

Alfine is very nice, but has too many gears for me. Also the 3 speed is about 2lbs lighter.


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

Bump - still looking.


----------



## lwrncc (Jul 9, 2011)

Velobike said:


> Bump - still looking.


I am also looking for this hub. I have a commuter that is very simlar to yours, running Alfine 8 belt drive. More gears than I need and heavy too.

I think the Sram I-Motion 3 Disc could be a good alternative, but might be limited to Grip shift only.


----------



## mongol777 (May 26, 2011)

Resurrecting zombie thread - did anyone managed to get one?


----------



## gorman2040 (Oct 23, 2014)

mongol777 said:


> Resurrecting zombie thread - did anyone managed to get one?


I moved to other projects but I'm still interested in SA hubs for the drum brake if I ever build a new city commuter.

Did you ask resellers LBS ? I guess they would be able to order it for you.


----------



## mongol777 (May 26, 2011)

gorman2040 said:


> I moved to other projects but I'm still interested in SA hubs for the drum brake if I ever build a new city commuter.
> 
> Did you ask resellers LBS ? I guess they would be able to order it for you.


No luck so far.


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

gorman2040 said:


> ...Did you ask resellers LBS ? I guess they would be able to order it for you.


Yes. They even handed me the phone so I got to talk direct with the distributor. No luck.


----------



## mongol777 (May 26, 2011)

Well, just placed an order, keeping my fingers crossed
https://www.bikeparts.com/BPC176630/sturmey-archer-rs-rk3-3-sp-disc-hub-36h-silver


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

mongol777 said:


> Well, just placed an order, keeping my fingers crossed
> https://www.bikeparts.com/BPC176630/sturmey-archer-rs-rk3-3-sp-disc-hub-36h-silver


Let us know how it goes. I still haven't been able to find them on this side of the pond and had given up.

I don't mind the original style on the road, but on a bike that may end up on its side in the mud, or smacked against a rock, I want the mechanism tucked away. It's why I don't use derailleurs.

Meanwhile I often take my shopping bike well offroad with the original 3 speed.

For example



Which ended up with bogs and mudfest, so I'll be back with my fatbike.


----------



## mongol777 (May 26, 2011)

Got the tracking number, hopefully will be here next week or so. Hesitant to order the rim until I have the hub in my hands. So if hub is indeed RS-RK3 - will order rim/spokes right away and should have wheel build closer to end of Oct, will update this thread


----------



## mongol777 (May 26, 2011)

Got the hub, here are some pics. Will order rim and spokes later this week.


http://imgur.com/wNmWK4X




http://imgur.com/N0e2r4w




http://imgur.com/2cEWIKw




http://imgur.com/bEt7L9N




http://imgur.com/3F1yqtC


Kitchen scale so pretty accurate. Description said thumb shifter and I was hoping for bar-end style so I can put drops on KM later but alas, it is what it is


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

mongol777 said:


> Got the hub, here are some pics. Will order rim and spokes later this week.
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/wNmWK4X
> ...


Thanks for that.

You could get a rotary thumbshifter and adapt it to bar end. Sturmey-Archer | SLC30

You may have to buy an entire bar end shifter for the conventional 3 speed if the mounting part is not sold separately. However it's simply a matter of removing the lever from one and putting it on the mount. (I've done this sort of swapping with other S-A levers so I'm pretty sure it would work, but at your own risk as to whether I'm right).


----------



## mongol777 (May 26, 2011)

Velobike said:


> Thanks for that.
> 
> You could get a rotary thumbshifter and adapt it to bar end. Sturmey-Archer | SLC30
> 
> You may have to buy an entire bar end shifter for the conventional 3 speed if the mounting part is not sold separately. However it's simply a matter of removing the lever from one and putting it on the mount. (I've done this sort of swapping with other S-A levers so I'm pretty sure it would work, but at your own risk as to whether I'm right).


Excellent, thank you! I think I will use grip shifter for now as I have jones bars on KM but will buy thumbie as well just so I have it.
I hit a wall on rims - original plan was to buy Dually since I have Dually wheelset already so no need to build front. B
But than I started thinking that maybe I want polished rims so might as well build separate wheelset with Blunt 35s. Will think about it more but leaning towards 35s as they should support current 29x2.6 tires and will be more versatile down the road should I decide to go with narrower tires and avoid squarish profile of tires on Dually's.
If there are other options (off the shelf, don't want to strip and polish) - I am all ears. Should be between 30-35mm internal width.
I have Blunts 35 in 26 on one of my 1x1s and a happy camper so far


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

I have still not managed to locate one of these hubs in the UK even though they were being fitted as original equipment to a Genesis hybrid.


----------



## an1mal (May 28, 2004)

Velobike said:


> I have still not managed to locate one of these hubs in the UK even though they were being fitted as original equipment to a Genesis hybrid.


Readily available now:
http://www.amazon.com/Sturmey-Arche...0-BX/dp/B07DWJQTRJ/ref=sr_1_1?keywords=rs-rk3


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

an1mal said:


> Readily available now:
> http://www.amazon.com/Sturmey-Arche...0-BX/dp/B07DWJQTRJ/ref=sr_1_1?keywords=rs-rk3


Thanks for the link.

Unfortunately, that's in the USA, and by the time I've paid freight, import duty, VAT, and customs fees, it will exceed the price of an Alfine.

But I'm thinking about it... 

If anyone has a link to a European country selling them, that would be good.


----------

